# Not sure whether to start IUI... Need some advice!!!



## mummywannab (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi girls, 

I'm pretty new to this site although did post in the introductions a few months ago with i was starting clomid.. we are on our 3rd month of clomid and if this fails.. which please god it wont, but if it does then we need to decide what we want to do next...

We have been trying for a baby on and off for 8 years now.. we got pregnant naturally approx. 6yrs ago but unfortunately i m/c at 6 weeks    I had a laparoscopy done in Nov 05 on the nhs which showed that my left follopian tube is blocked previous to this i had various blood tests to see whether i ovulate which i do.

My question is if clomid hasn't worked how is IUI going to work.. last month i had a 22mm follicle on my right side (clear side) and i didn't get pregnant so what is the chance of doing IUI and us being lucky enough for the follicle being on the right side.. i have been told that the right tube can pick up eggs from the left but this is very rare??!!

We have to wait ages on the nhs for treatment so we have done the last 3 months of clomid private and we will be doing the next treatment private also so we are trying to work out the best way forward.. i know that IUI has had lots of success on here but i haven't been able to find any where it has worked with a blocked tube.. i also read somewhere on the internet that they don't normally recommend IUI with tubal factor infertiltiy although my consultant has suggested it to us.. i feel so confused and don't know whether to go straight for IVF.

Please, please if anyone can help if only a little it would be much appreciated.. i'm feeling very alone and confused at the moment.

Love and best wishes,

Vicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hiya,

I know how you feel - it's a big decision and can be hard to find the right information!

I don't have any advice on the tubal factors but I have been through IUI a few times and am now having IVF. With my my IUI I had 3 follies with some on each side so there is a good chance you could have some at the right side, particularly if it has stimulated well before. 

The other advantages of trying IUI first are that it it is significantly less expensive, it breaks you in gently to the injections and emotional turmoil before you hit IVF and it also gives the hospital the chance to see ho you react to the injections which is useful for them when you start IVF.

I think you can probably tell what I would do, but it is your decision at the end of the day. I would suggest chatting with your fertility nurse or consultant to get all the info relating to your case.

Good luck,

D x


----------



## SdB (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi
I have a simialar problem to you - blocked tube and dh has a low sperm count. 
Just wanted to know what you decided. We are also going private, and I have been on Clomid (100) for the last 3 months and have just started another 3 (Hopefully wont have to do all 3)
This infertility thing is all new to me so not quite sure what IUI is?
Love to know your thoughts
Take care
Suzanne


----------



## SueH (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi Vicky, 

I don't have the same problem as you (blocked tubes) but I thought I'd tell you about my experience with IUI.

I tried Clomid for 6 months with no luck.  But had success with my 3rd attempt at IUI.  I think the reason it worked for me was because I have what I believe is hostile CM.  All I used to read about in books was when you were ov your cm should be like egg whites, mine was more like cream cheese (sorry tmi  ).  With IUI they put the treated  into the cervix so this by-passes any hostile CM that is likely to kill off the  poor   trying to make their way.  

I don't know if this helps at all but I thought I'd tell you in case it makes something clearer for you. 

Loads of luck and please don't give up hope, I know exactly what you're going through it's heartbreaking but one day I'm sure you'll get your   and be successful.
Sue


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Hi Vicky

In my opinion it is definately worth you trying IUI before moving onto IVF.  Less expensive &  invasive. I had approx 3 years on and off Clomid and it did nothing for me. Some people are just resistant to it .

After I had a Hycosy they also told me that one side was blocked  or could be in spasm (can’t even remember which side now) – this was never resolved and I don’t know to this day if it is blocked or not.

I was due to have IUI and tried injectibles for the first time as Clomid wasn’t working for me. This worked first time. If you are producing a follie of 22mm on Clomid anyway you may just need to try some different drugs or a trigger jab which I don’t think you will have had with Clomid? Correct me if I am wrong.

During this time I also detoxed rigidly and had lots of acupuncture and I am sure this all combined to give a positive result.

If you ask about the tubal issue, maybe they can monitor you to see which side you are on that month and then go ahead the following month if it will be the ‘right side’ if you know what I mean.

If you tried every other month to get the ‘right side’ this would be the same as they would have offered me if it had failed. Three goes with a month off inbetween. 

SueH is right IUI will help bypass hostile environment which is a definate plus.

Hope things work out for you and lots of luck.

Jules
xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

I'd echo the general populist on this also and give IUI a go.

It is less expensive and less invasive. We had success 1st time both times on Clomid, trigger shot and IUI. I tried Clomid and trigger shot without IUI and no success. 

I'd grill the clinic about their advice for you as they have all your hormone & personal details, obviously they may wish you to go IVF as they get to put more money in the till, but a few correctly angled questions should get you a good idea of what you need!

Good luck with whatever you choose to be the correct route for you. I hope we see a BFP soon!

Lots of love Charlie xx


----------



## mummywannab (Nov 15, 2005)

Ahhhh thanks girls for your message.. sorry haven't been on for a while but our boxer dog Ellie is very poorly she has been dianosed with kidney disease and the vet said she only has 1-3years to live.. my poor little baby is only 2 years old now  

Well we saw our consultant at the begining of feb and we are due to start IUI around the end of March.. just have to wait for af to visit and then we start the dreaded injections on day 2 of af... i'm so excited and nervous all in one.. it should work out that the cycle will feel on my right side which is my clear side but that'll be confirmed during the scans.  We plan to do a IUI every other month.. only plan to have 3 goes before moving to IVF.. i'm praying with all my heart that we'll be lucky on IUI  

Any advice would be appreciated... you know trying to maximise our chances!!

I'm still looking for someone to chat to that had done IUI with one blocked tube??

Thanks for all your support girls.. its lovely to know that i have somewhere to go to where people are feeling the same... fertility can be a lonely road.

Love and best wishes,

Vicky xxxxxxx


----------

